# Pale leaves and getting yellower 3 weeks in flower



## trichnut (Mar 2, 2010)

I just switched over to the General Organics bio thrive and i started feeding them at the recomended 10ml per gal of grow. i was feeding them 5ml of grow with the 10ml of bloom in my first week of flower. after that iv been feeding at the excelerated rate with the full line (cal-mag, roots and bio bud).
i grow in 3 gal coco-soil(black gold) 
my temps are between 75-82 deg RH% 55-65 co2 is 1300ppm
and im growing under 1000 watt hps

im 23 days into flower.  iv just cleaned out my rez and im debating putting in my standerd feed program with 10ml of grow nutrients to fend off some of the yellow.  Iv never fed grow so late into my flower cycle befor.

any other input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe a weaker soloution?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds like you're light on N.

Plants really do use quite a bit of N in flowering, especially this early in flowering and a lot of bloom nutes just don't seem to provide it.

I'd bet going back to your grow nutes would clear this up.

DD


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah 3 weeks is a little soon for yellowing.

How are you adjusting your pH using the GO nutes?  Could be locked out, if your pH is out of whack?  But using chemical pH adjusters is counterproductive with the organic nutes...so thats why I asked how your checking it.  

If you have been adjusting them via chemical adjusters...you probably have little to no micro life helping maintain things in your soil.


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 3, 2010)

i know even the fox farm nute guide suggest feeding N during flowering, during weeks three and four. 
During the early parts of flowering when the "stretch" occurs the plant uses up a good bit of Nitrogen, one of the most important nutrients in the vegetative growth that occurs in the "stretch". The plants wont need much N after the stretch but they do need to be replinished after using up so much


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 3, 2010)

*LEGALIZE* what would u suggest using to adjust ph levels besides chemicals?  I think this is a problem that im having during my later parts of flowering


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

Earth Juice makes an organic adjuster.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just adding in, could you possible mix some powdered dolomite with water and use that next time you feed or would that be too harsh for the plants at this point??


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 3, 2010)

trichnut said:
			
		

> I just switched over to the General Organics bio thrive and i started feeding them at the recomended 10ml per gal of grow. i was feeding them 5ml of grow with the 10ml of bloom in my first week of flower. after that iv been feeding at the excelerated rate with the full line (cal-mag, roots and bio bud).
> i grow in 3 gal coco-soil(black gold)
> my temps are between 75-82 deg RH% 55-65 co2 is 1300ppm
> and im growing under 1000 watt hps
> ...



I found GO's Ca/Mg weak for my large plants. I also thought the Bloom was pretty strong with N. It sounds like your feeding plenty. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't claim to know all the tricks but have you considered a flush and then introducing Revive into you feeding schdule. Revive is great stuff.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

whats revive?  and who makes it? 

Jman...What amounts were you feeding the ca-mg?  I used it with my FF lineup at .5 ml /gl and I didn't have any deficencies this time.  But I have for the last 3 grows always have a few that became deficient with the FF line of nutes.  Thats why I decided to just add ca-mg to the mix from the get go this time.

I'm going to be using the GO line this run with my clones from last grow...so any tips will help!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2010)

trichnut said:
			
		

> I just switched over to the General Organics bio thrive and i started feeding them at the recomended 10ml per gal of grow. i was feeding them 5ml of grow with the 10ml of bloom in my first week of flower. after that iv been feeding at the excelerated rate with the full line (cal-mag, roots and bio bud).
> i grow in 3 gal coco-soil(black gold)
> my temps are between 75-82 deg RH% 55-65 co2 is 1300ppm
> and im growing under 1000 watt hps
> ...



Are you following the GO feeding schedule in the booklet?


----------

